# Elite-5 HDI start screen locking up



## Clad Chaser (Oct 10, 2014)

Has anyone had this problem, first the deoth starts flashing and will not stop, when I shut it down and re-start the start up screen locks up. This happened this weekend on Erie just as we started a drift and I could not find out how to get the unit back on until we returned to shore, had to hard start it up and lost all saved wave points. went back out next morning and it did it again and re-started again and it did not happen again. Was wounding if anyone had this same trouble and what has anyone done for it, is there a way to re-start it without losing way points.
thanks for any help or information.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

You need to get a blank mini sd card. Go on the lowrance website. Down load the updates and import to your unit. Only takes about 15-20 min. All good then


----------



## Clad Chaser (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks miked913, I just did that we will see if it works.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

It will fix it mike is right


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I have similar issues on my Elite 7 chirp. I tried the update & it did not fix mine. In fact it is worse. Next step is calling Lowrance.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Well Lowrance said to send it back. 

But at first they tried to tell me it was no longer under warranty since they shipped it in May 2014 & it only has a 1 yr warranty! I bought it new in the box at the end of March 2015 & registered it when I bought it. So I politely explained the facts to them of when & where I bought it. I also told them I was not impressed with being sold last year's model! 

So they seem to have agreed that it is still under warranty but be careful if you buy one of these to make sure you can prove when you bought it since they seem to be getting rid of old stock?


----------



## Templeton (May 27, 2015)

How old is your Elite-5 unit? I got mine mid summer 2014. It flashes as well, I manually adjust depth scale when I first launch, then it is ok, as I go into deeper water I have to adjust depth scale and it seems fine. Can you mark fish while running on plane? Seems I have to manually reduce sensitivity to around 37/40 percent to avoid an unreadable screen due to turbulence from outboard.


----------

